# Replacing BSNL modem - D-link DSL-2750U or TP-LINK TD -W8968



## izzikio_rage (Mar 19, 2014)

My BSNL modem is now behaving like a dead donkey on the last legs of its life. I've been searching for a couple modems and finally narrowed down on the  D-link DSL-2750U and TP-LINK TD -W8968. Help me select one of these or is there some better option at 2300 bucks or so? 

- I'm using this in Rajasthan so it'll have to be overheating proof 
- Range is important since I'll be using it all over the house 
- Allows you to connect many devices at once (many phones/laptops/tablets in my house)
- easy to configure or atleast has a decent tutorial on how to do this 
- Decent wifi speed, since that is what I'll be using the most 


BTW what is the USB port in this for?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 19, 2014)

get TP-LINK TD -W8968. best bang for buck for the money.
the usb port can be used to insert a dongle if you want to.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 20, 2014)

Thats what i figured from reading the reviews on flipkart. Was just a little hesitant as tp has gotten some bad reviews on other sites.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 20, 2014)

everything has some good and bad reviews / experiences at different places


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 21, 2014)

Got the tp link modem,  looks pretty cool, has a crazy number of config options and all. Still trying to figure out how to use the usb function on this.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 22, 2014)

i configured it including wifi, checked wifi and then disabled it as i use it mostly as wired. i too haven't checked usb option. will try soon.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 23, 2014)

Usb allows you to connect a pen drive, printer or even an hdd (limited to 10 partitions) to share on the network. Nice idea, although the read write rate is pretty slow 

The holes at the top are straight to the board, it'll help keep things cool but will also allow dust on the board

Very extensive configuration options, even had the settings of most indian ISPs presaved. Its just a matter of selecting the name, noting more required


----------

